# Auto Highlighting words in MS Word



## hedgie (Feb 25, 2008)

Wondering if someone can point me in the right direction.  I have a list of about 25 keywords which are not appropriate to use in certain documents.  (Not George Carlin's seven by the way!)   I want to type my document into Word and have it automatically highlight if these words are present.  In excel I can use "find" to see if a cell contains the words, but this is a step farther and it identifies the offending language.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gwkenny (Feb 27, 2008)

You can use find in Word as well.  You can also specify formatting so you can replace the existing words with the same words in Red so they will "stand out".

If none of the data is in word, and you are having people type the words in....  Then it would probably be a good idea to put these words in AUTOCORRECT.  For example, if the offending word is "other".  The type a sentence with the word "other" in it.  Highlight ONLY the word other and make it Italic with red font.  Goto Tools/Autocorrect.  In the imddle of the dialog box make sure you check off FORMATTED TEXT.  Then put "other" in the replace textbox.

Now everytime you type "other" it will change to red italic font.


----------

